# how many calories do you eat a day



## 1adf1

*how many calories on average do you consume a day*​
less than >1000 20.57%1000-15000 71.99%1500-2000 308.52%2000-2500 5916.76%2500-3000 7320.74%3000-3500 8323.58%3500-4000 5415.34%4000-4500 215.97%4500-5000 102.84%more than <5000133.69%


----------



## 1adf1

as the title says on average how many calories do you consume a day...


----------



## animal adam

bout 6500 to 7000 at the min.


----------



## s3_abv

only 2000 as i'm dieting for summer, except tonight. 4000+ for refeed lol.


----------



## paul81

usually knocking about 3300 back, lotta chicken, lotta pasta, lotta oats, lotta protein powder......

...and a bit of bread here and there


----------



## chrisj28

Im eating 2700 at the minute.


----------



## robc1985

2300 on cut but up to over 4k on bulk


----------



## Davidmc1961

About 3000 a day.


----------



## mal

low,very low,want to lose a stone.


----------



## Fullhouse

3300 for me, I bulk in the summer as I go on holiday in winter so thats when I cut


----------



## train365

I have started to go off chicken recently, so I have been eatin a variation of fish. The only thing is now my p1ss is really startin to smell ha!


----------



## genesis

Doing IF at the moment so 2400 on training days 2000 on non training days


----------



## pabz

6500 -8000 Bulking up at the mo...


----------



## jamiedilk

what are people eating to get 6-8thousand calories in them thats mad

i got told the average guy 200 lbs u do 200 x 18 + add or loose a 1000 cals depending on whether ur bulking or cutting


----------



## 1adf1

im on about 3800 on a slow bulk and currently putting on 1lb every week or 2 going to push it up to around 4000-4200kcal mark next week how are some people eating 6500-8000 how do you do it ill find it hard to eat 4000 some days. and i take it that your bulking eatin that much.


----------



## robc1985

1adf1 said:


> im on about 3800 on a slow bulk and currently putting on 1lb every week or 2 going to push it up to around 4000-4200kcal mark next week how are some people eating 6500-8000 how do you do it ill find it hard to eat 4000 some days. and i take it that your bulking eatin that much.


How did you calculate yours kcals? Looking at doing a slow bulk myself soon. Did 4k bulk and put on loads of weight but not all good!


----------



## Suprakill4

4400 or so for me.


----------



## Itchy Nips

Does it honestly matter how many calories you eat?

Surely if you eat enough protein and enough carbs and fats to fuel your workouts and day to day living then how many calories you eat is irrelevant?

Maybe just me being picky because i dont like the thought of my weight being of fat, much prefer to just lean bulk.


----------



## gymaddict1986

a little under 3000 cals a day.lots of fish ,rice,oats ect and chicken.


----------



## gymaddict1986

paddy86 said:


> Does it honestly matter how many calories you eat?
> 
> Surely if you eat enough protein and enough carbs and fats to fuel your workouts and day to day living then how many calories you eat is irrelevant?
> 
> Maybe just me being picky because i dont like the thought of my weight being of fat, much prefer to just lean bulk.


good for you mate if you can do that.but im sure not everyone would make good gains doing a lean bulk as you would.everyones difrent.so yes callories matter


----------



## 1adf1

ya im always looking for a balance, i way my self a lot and go by how i look if im putting to much weight on to fast i will take a few hundred kcal of what im eating if im not putting on enuff weight i will add a few hundred kcal on and if im putting to much fat on i will cut out some of carbs im eating still tend to keep the fat the same


----------



## 1adf1

robc1985 said:


> How did you calculate yours kcals? Looking at doing a slow bulk myself soon. Did 4k bulk and put on loads of weight but not all good!


ya im always looking for a balance, i way my self a lot and go by how i look if im putting to much weight on to fast i will take a few hundred kcal of what im eating if im not putting on enuff weight i will add a few hundred kcal on and if im putting to much fat on i will cut out some of carbs im eating still tend to keep the fat the same


----------



## alis88

I am so jealous of men! I wish I needed 5000 calories a day.


----------



## The Big Dog

When bulking I don't really care as long as I get my daily intake of protien. Go by the mirror, ensure my diet is balanced by eating the right foods and if I want something like a KFC, pizza, chocolate, etc I will. For me bodybuilding must be enjoyable and fit in with me and my missy until dieting down for a show. Then its time to worry about calories and stopping the things I want.


----------



## RMC...

4800ish..... 107 kg at about 16% bf...


----------



## GolDeNGaTe

No idea how many.Too much is put into worrying about this, macros, blah blah. Chill out everyone. You know if your eating wnak or not. You know if its clean or not, protein or carbs, simple or complex. 300g protien every day, 50g ish fat, 300g carbs one day, next 150, next zero, and round and round we go (cutting) when not cutting just eat.


----------



## pickle21

Well I aim for 1500 but very rarely get there LOL. Normally end up around the 1200 mark. I do have a great, big, whopping cheat meal each week though so my cals for the week get to where they need to be!

xx


----------



## NickBirch

3000-3500 without really trying, i love food  could proberbly manage 5k a day but dont need too


----------



## BIG BUCK

don't know how people are eating more than 5k! i'm on cycle and eating around 3.5k clean bulk.


----------



## GolDeNGaTe

There should be a "fcuk knows" option on the poll, so i can take part.


----------



## Squirrel

GolDeNGaTe said:


> There should be a "fcuk knows" option on the poll, so i can take part.


As above, not a clue...Eat when I'm hungry, drink when I'm dry.


----------



## 9inchesofheaven

Not nearly enough...

My arms have been stuck at 16s for ages because I eat less than a hamster.


----------



## J1mmyc

3000-4000 cutting 5000-6000 bulking people say it must be nice to keep eating but shopping bill is shocking for one person so think youself lucky if you can diet and gain on low cals


----------



## reza85

It rounds up to around 2500 2700 low carb days medium carb days.

I think once diet is done i can bulk on 3200 3500

At the moment a lean 88kg at 5.8 so not huge but muscular

I find it very easy to weight on muscle and fat


----------



## kitinboots

1800-2000


----------



## mcrewe123

how do you manage to get 5-6000 down? i need 5500ish and cannot get it down at all


----------



## M31

5-6000- cals, lol. zack khan dont even eat that and i doubt any of you are 20 stone


----------



## Trevor McDonald

If the guys who are struggling to get 5-6k in, I'd use some junk food in there. Easy calories. The fact that your metabolism is kicking that you're able to consume 3500+ just to gain is something


----------



## mcrewe123

yeah but zak khan hasnt got the same metabolism as every other person who may need 5-6000+ calories to gain weight


----------



## M31

6k is still alot, hate to see their toilet paper bill haha


----------



## J1mmyc

im a postman and fast metabolism burn stupid amount of cals doing 4hr non stop walking carrying weight so 5000cals is not a lot tbh


----------



## J1mmyc

I carb backload also so all fats in morning I get to 2500kcals by 1pm then smash another 3000cals after training I have 1 cheat meal a day which is usually a Chicago town takeaway pizza with garlic bread then rest of meals are clean


----------



## M31

have u got lat imbalance or is that just the photo angle mate?


----------



## J1mmyc

Bad angle the mrs is cock eyed lol


----------



## J1mmyc

I've only started hammering the calories like this and carb back loading on my last 6 week bulk and my size and strength increased and I only got bloated from all the food but I'm 3 weeks into a 6 week cut and the 1st week I dropped all the bloat and my stomach was flat so I'd say 5000cals is not a lot for me I was still hungry on that much


----------



## mac1969

Cutting on 2500 cant wait to bulk


----------



## ohh_danielson

mines about 3300 at the min.

Honestly dont know how people can can do 6k+!! I mean I know you can dirty bulk and get A LOT of calories, but still...


----------



## micky12

6k cals clean bulk , and i find that easy if im honest , can easy eat a hell lot more and im only 13st only about 20% body fat , but i have a very demanding job so burn them o cals off very quick .


----------



## J1mmyc

Same here people who can bulk on low cals shouldn't moan at all I would be a millionaire with the savings on my shopping bill  if I only had to eat a few thousand cals


----------



## Dazarms

ohh_danielson said:


> mines about 3300 at the min.
> 
> Honestly dont know how people can can do 6k+!! I mean I know you can dirty bulk and get A LOT of calories, but still...


This I agree with 100%

5-6k plus cals

I really doubt anyone really needs that amount on here unless they are monsters

I am 15.4 stone 93kg , 2010lbs

And maintance for my weight is 3,500 cals to maintain

You really should stick to this calculation

Bulking 500 cals above maintance

Cutting 500 cals under maintance

if weight is not going up add a few more in

Same if weight isint going down.

But tbh weight is irrelevent. It should be all about how u look

Not what the scales just say!

to many people stress about what they weigh

I guy who holds alot of thick dense muscle and holds good condition even at say 14.5 - 15 stone

Will always look alot bigger than a guy who is say 17 stone but smooth and doesnt hold any condition at all

SO dont stress on weight just slowly up cals and keep using best tool of all.

The mirror ! track how u look and adjust from there.

Thats my oppinon anyway


----------



## 1manarmy

well over 4.5k at the moment


----------



## murphy2010

2000 currently however ill be upping this in a week or 2 to my maintainance


----------



## Robbie

Dazarms said:


> I really doubt anyone really needs that amount on here unless they are monsters
> 
> I am 15.4 stone 93kg , 2010lbs
> 
> And maintance for my weight is 3,500 cals to maintain
> 
> You really should stick to this calculation
> 
> Bulking 500 cals above maintance
> 
> Cutting 500 cals under maintance
> 
> if weight is not going up add a few more in
> 
> Same if weight isint going down.


Just because YOU don't need big calories doesn't mean someone else doesn't. Metabolism, intestine length, activity levels are very different amongst different people.

Do you think that all the people eating 5-6000 calories just plucked that figure out of thin air?

Be thankful you're not having to force feeding yourself to grow.


----------



## andyhuggins

Dazarms said:


> This I agree with 100%
> 
> 5-6k plus cals
> 
> I really doubt anyone really needs that amount on here unless they are monsters
> 
> I am 15.4 stone 93kg , 2010lbs
> 
> And maintance for my weight is 3,500 cals to maintain
> 
> You really should stick to this calculation
> 
> Bulking 500 cals above maintance
> 
> Cutting 500 cals under maintance
> 
> if weight is not going up add a few more in
> 
> Same if weight isint going down.
> 
> But tbh weight is irrelevent. It should be all about how u look
> 
> Not what the scales just say!
> 
> to many people stress about what they weigh
> 
> I guy who holds alot of thick dense muscle and holds good condition even at say 14.5 - 15 stone
> 
> Will always look alot bigger than a guy who is say 17 stone but smooth and doesnt hold any condition at all
> 
> SO dont stress on weight just slowly up cals and keep using best tool of all.
> 
> The mirror ! track how u look and adjust from there.
> 
> Thats my oppinon anyway


600cals


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

Started bulking 6 weeks ago on 4500-5000 cals and stopped gaining weight 2 weeks ago so I upped it to 5500-6000 cals and will stay at that until I go back to work in a couple of weeks.

I'm 17st 10 now, similar BF as my avi but holding a bit of water due to the amount of carbs and salt I'm eating. I eat a lot of Mc'donalds and pizza for the calories if I'm honest, I'd find it hard to get this amount of cals from clean food. It'd be boring as hell, Fvck that.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn

Dazarms said:


> This I agree with 100%
> 
> 5-6k plus cals
> 
> I really doubt anyone really needs that amount on here unless they are monsters
> 
> I am 15.4 stone 93kg , 2010lbs
> 
> And maintance for my weight is 3,500 cals to maintain
> 
> You really should stick to this calculation
> 
> Bulking 500 cals above maintance
> 
> Cutting 500 cals under maintance
> 
> if weight is not going up add a few more in
> 
> Same if weight isint going down.
> 
> But tbh weight is irrelevent. It should be all about how u look
> 
> Not what the scales just say!
> 
> to many people stress about what they weigh
> 
> I guy who holds alot of thick dense muscle and holds good condition even at say 14.5 - 15 stone
> 
> Will always look alot bigger than a guy who is say 17 stone but smooth and doesnt hold any condition at all
> 
> SO dont stress on weight just slowly up cals and keep using best tool of all.
> 
> The mirror ! track how u look and adjust from there.
> 
> Thats my oppinon anyway


Didn't you start a thread recently saying you wanted to be 17 stone by next May or something along those lines?

I'd start eating more if that's still the case


----------



## Dazarms

TwoCanVanDamn said:


> Didn't you start a thread recently saying you wanted to be 17 stone by next May or something along those lines?
> 
> I'd start eating more if that's still the case


yeah id love to be around that weight but in condition and solid looking

Not botherd on weight if dont look good at A given weight

Its all bowt the mirror for me and not scales

But yes goal is 16.5-17 under 8% bf thats long term goal

My thread was get advise/tips on ways to grow while minimizing adding fat even if slowly


----------



## MRENIGMA

Would be interesting to see a 5000calorie diet

Could someone that eats this on average put up a typical days meals?!


----------



## Robbie

MRENIGMA said:


> Would be interesting to see a 5000calorie diet
> 
> Could someone that eats this on average put up a typical days meals?!


4 pints whole milk

100g oat flour,

400g rice flour

40g flaxseed

80g whey

500g chicken thigh

190g lean mince

370g brown rice

Jar of pasta sauce for thighs and mince frozen spinach

2 servings Protein works greens powder

That's actually just shy of 6000 calories

50% carbs, 23% protein, 27% fat


----------



## MRENIGMA

^^ you eat that everyday?

Jesus Christ, I'd be so fat if I ate all that!but I guess if you just want to be "big" that's the only way.


----------



## ki3rz

Not enough to keep me full :thumbdown:


----------



## big_jim_87

around the 6k mark atm

some days lower some higher...


----------



## stew82

i think people are getting carried away with specific amounts tbh, your body lets you know when its needing fuel.


----------



## reza85

stew82 said:


> i think people are getting carried away with specific amounts tbh, your body lets you know when its needing fuel.


I don't agree 100% most eat for pleasure and not sustenance

I could easy eat 6000+ but I don't at 88-90kg not fat but with abs I eat around 3500 aday and I'm growing off that and staying lean


----------



## Robbie

big_jim_87 said:


> around the 6k mark atm
> 
> some days lower some higher...


What does an average day look like for you Jim?


----------



## bigchickenlover

6000 or more depending on training or rest days


----------



## Alanricksnape

4017 cals. Trying to gain size with minimal fat gain although it is pretty much inevitable. Current weight 220lbs at 6'0.

Protein 338g - Carbs 250g - Fats 185g


----------



## Hera

I aim for 1200kcals  but usually end up on 1400.


----------



## kitinboots

Katy said:


> I aim for 1200kcals  but usually end up on 1400.


Are you serious? That's barely anything? What's your BMR?


----------



## Hera

kitinboots said:


> Are you serious? That's barely anything? What's your BMR?


I know!! It's only temporary until I build up more muscle again. I maintain the physique in my avi when on approx 1600 but after a few months off training I need to drop fat and last time I did it, I was only on 1200 and it worked well...I then gradually upped the calories as necessary.

I haven't calculated my BMR in ages...for the past year I've just gone by trial and error.


----------



## kitinboots

Katy said:


> I know!! It's only temporary until I build up more muscle again. I maintain the physique in my avi when on approx 1600 but after a few months off training I need to drop fat and last time I did it, I was only on 1200 and it worked well...I then gradually upped the calories as necessary.
> 
> I haven't calculated my BMR in ages...for the past year I've just gone by trial and error.


Wow I don't think I'd last very long on so little. I'm on 2x that for my off-season prep, and usually maintain around 18-2000.


----------



## Hera

kitinboots said:


> Wow I don't think I'd last very long on so little. I'm on 2x that for my off-season prep, and usually maintain around 18-2000.


I do get a bit grumpy by the end of the day! :laugh: and am more leniant at the weekends so that I don't go stir crazy! It's made easier by doing a Paleo style diet.

Once I rebuild my muscle and no longer need to drop fat I'll be able to eat more again


----------



## J1mmyc

Ill chime in with my 6-7k carb backload

6am

200g mince

100g cheese

160g mushrooms/red onions

9am

200g chilli peanuts

12pm

4 boiled eggs

100g cheese

100g salad cream

160g tomatoes

Train 2-3

3pm

250g basmati rice

200g chicken

150g sweet chilli sauce

160g mixed veg

4.30pm

500ml whole milk

100g TPW Ultra carb

25g TPW lemon shortcake protein

7pm

2x Angus beef burgers

750g oven chips

Tomato sauce mmmmm

9pm

500ml whole milk

100g Powdered oats

50g TPW ultra carb

25g TPW lemon protein


----------



## J1mmyc

Plus if the mrs bribes me with choccy bars and Crisps I won't say no


----------



## Guest

Wow I struggle to manage on 2400 calories and that's a cut. On my bulk I'm gonna struggle to keep it less than 5000


----------



## GS8

Between 3500 and 4000.


----------



## kitinboots

2200-2500 right now and it's amaaaaaazing! :thumb:

Oh god, I remember years ago existing on 1200 (stupid MFP recommendation) and counting calories for every little activity and walk across town just to have enough 'exercise calories' to enjoy a glass of wine in the evening. Fàçk that I'm so glad I got into lifting and educated myself. Train and eat, don't diet and exercise


----------



## Hera

I'm now up to 1600kcals after my brief stint of low kcals...so I'm happier!


----------



## Jesus H. Christ

Katy said:


> I'm now up to 1600kcals after my brief stint of low kcals...so I'm happier!


Yeah, dieting on low calories is awful; been there done that. These days I'm really glad to be able to have a lot of food (comparatively). Last night's dinner alone was over 2100 calories.


----------



## Hera

Jesus H. Christ said:


> Yeah, dieting on low calories is awful; been there done that. These days I'm really glad to be able to have a lot of food (comparatively). Last night's dinner alone was over 2100 calories.


Yeah, since getting back into training I've been gradually eeking up the calories and now, whilst 1600 might not seem like much to some, I'm loving it! More food!


----------



## dazc

3800 maintenance, at 85kg


----------



## Guest

dazc said:


> 3800 maintenance, at 85kg


That's your maintenance at 85Kg ?

Is that before or after you've subtracted cals for daily activity and exercise?


----------



## Buzzz_

Just upped to 4000kcal.


----------



## PHMG

Buzzz_ said:


> Just upped to 4000kcal.


Also about 4000. 1500 pre training of fats and protein. 2500 post training from mainly carbs.


----------



## Bora

3400 for me, even though i clicked 5k+ :lol: woops


----------



## mal

ive never counted cals,macros or anything else tbh don't see the point if your small.


----------



## lickatsplit

bulking so trying to hit 3000+, non bulk around 1800-2000


----------



## dazc

Spawn of Haney said:


> That's your maintenance at 85Kg ?
> 
> Is that before or after you've subtracted cals for daily activity and exercise?


that's not a calculated maintenance mate, I eat 3800 calories a day, and my weight is constant at 85kg so that's the balance of my TEE over any given time period. some days ill burn more, some days less, but it equates to steady weight over time


----------



## Quinn92

5100 at the minute


----------



## Huntingground

I was on 9k on bulk but am down at 6k now.


----------



## jo3y

5100 for maintenance eating bout 6500 atm


----------



## Jesus H. Christ

Huntingground said:


> I was on 9k on bulk but am down at 6k now.


 :blink:


----------



## kitinboots

jo3y said:


> 5100 for maintenance eating bout 6500 atm


Jesus! That's got to be an awful lot of food!


----------



## jo3y

kitinboots said:


> Jesus! That's got to be an awful lot of food!


Yep it bloody is ever look forward to eating but its gotta go down ha! Some time i blend tuna weetabix in to a protein shake it f-ing nasty but every little helps! Haa


----------



## mattyhunt

Around 3100-3300 at the moment bulking till end of Feb

Then will be down at 2300ish mark


----------



## kitinboots

jo3y said:


> Yep it bloody is ever look forward to eating but its gotta go down ha! Some time i blend tuna weetabix in to a protein shake it f-ing nasty but every little helps! Haa


Do you try and keep it 'clean'?


----------



## jo3y

kitinboots said:


> Do you try and keep it 'clean'?


Yh i do keep it clean have to force it down some times oats the most f-ing nightmare! Go bout 2weeks till i have cheat meal n i go mad like mcds breakfast, subway, kfc, pizza and chinese.


----------



## Hendrix

5000 and its great but saying that im very ecto and can be doing 4 40min classes per day, as a fitness instructor/PT


----------



## The doog

Maintain on around 2300-2400 on training days. Take 400-500 off that for off days.

Bulk on 2800-2900, plus a cheat meal every Wednesday and Saturday! That adds a clean 1-2lbs a month.


----------



## SK50

3500kcal is my maintenance. That holds me at 14st with single figures BF - which is where I want to be for now


----------



## mygym-mytemple

3200-3400 depends on training (and hunger!) @215lbs 6'4"


----------



## GeordieSteve

Anyone struggling to get a lot of cals/carbs in then after training is the time. You can throw done some sugary carbs and do you good. My after training shake is About 1500 calories and 252g of carbs. Makes up a massive part of my daily macros and easy to get down after training


----------



## Stephen9069

Not got a clue i just try to keep it relatively clean


----------



## kitinboots

So it turns out I can actually maintain on my current diet of up to 2500kcal

I'm pretty pleased with that, well done body, keep up the good work


----------



## Dan94

Cutting atm so sitting at 2000-2100 calories a day.


----------



## perrypower

Prolly 2500-2700 as I am getting older and just don't need as many.


----------



## James_

3400 and my weight gain has plateaued, FML


----------



## RowRow

Currently 4900 not including fats as I don't add any additional fats to anything, so it is whatever trace amounts present.


----------



## ki3rz

Just bumped up to maintenance from 2000 and it's heaven.


----------



## BoxerJay

Christ knows, upwards of 3000 anyway lol


----------



## Growing Lad

4000

Soon to be slashed dramatically


----------



## skipper1987

I have been bulking on 4000-4500 a day while on cycle gains.are coming but was expecting more tbf.


----------



## Hiker

1800 per day. Cutting like a mofo


----------



## jonesy88

3400 at the mo


----------



## PHMG

God knows


----------



## Wallace86

3500-4000 on a bulk but upping a extra 500 as of Monday.


----------



## Big Man 123

About 4000 and I'm maintaining.

I can eat a lot and not get fat, I gain water weight fast tho but not fat, gaining muscle is a bitch, I gained 40 pounds of muscle in 6 years, some people do it on 4 years.


----------



## BlueRibbon

4000 on a good day. It's a full time job keeping up with the calories though.


----------



## FelonE1

4000 atm


----------



## Dan94

1850... cutting macros


----------



## Big ape

2400 and cutting


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH

usually just over 2000 , but quality calories.

5 people are consuming 1000-15000 . LOL


----------



## Jesus H. Christ

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> usually just over 2000 , but quality calories.
> 
> 5 people are consuming 1000-15000 . LOL


Are you cutting?


----------



## Corby

3500


----------



## Mikkeltaylor

2000 and cutting...


----------



## Boshlop

between 2500 and 2900 for timed carbs atm, fiddling around to find a balance between carbs making me tired and giving me energy. if lower means i dont feel sluggish i'll go low.

did have a cherry pie saturday night before comp though so thats probably about 1500 its self that day


----------



## Bulldozer

3500 and cutting.

Usually 5000 +


----------



## FelonE1

4014


----------



## night06

1800-2200 for cutting, 2900 for maintaining , about 3200 for lean bulk and 10000 for dirty bulking


----------



## solidss

I'm on a LeanGains cut...so 1500 on rest days and 3000 on training days.


----------



## Richiej

3000 - 3500 but I never eat crap


----------



## FelonE1

4090 atm no junk food


----------



## bail

3900 (roughly) and cutting


----------



## Goodfella

Around 2200 and in last weeks of cut.


----------



## FelonE1

Upped mine to 4200 now


----------



## FelonE1

DB123 said:


> Whats your macro breakdown?


Well I'm eating 4501 now

Carbs-401 Fat-170 Protein-329


----------



## silver

Right now diering on keto at 2200kcals and the weight is coming off nicely


----------



## pooledaniel

3400cals, just getting started with a lean bulk. Coming off the back of about 4 months at around 2750cals. Will be pushing up to 4k ish over the coming months if all goes to plan.


----------



## wzizard

Dieting on 2,600 / 2,100 - depends how sedentary I am that day. Typically lower kcals on rest/SSCV days.


----------



## armor king

2000 for 5 days and then as many as i can around 8000 for 2 days. Im looseing fat and on a funny diet


----------



## Mikkeltaylor

2700 on a clean bulk


----------



## 1manarmy

3680 training days

3400 non training days


----------



## Goodfella

About 2400.... And growing


----------



## Benchbum

2000 pro/fats/greens till 5, 100 cals carbs pre training and similar post then pro fat prebed.

Planning to drop to 1800 next week 1600 week after in to show.... then peak week then reverse diet up to around 3200


----------



## Beasted

4853kcal atm, force fed. Haha!!


----------



## notorious1990

2500 to 3000.

try and get 250 - 300 grams protein a day. Carbs and fats I go by how I feel that particular day or what ive trained. so could be higher fats one day with minimal carbs and higher carbs, lower fats the next.

I re-comp and stay lean rather than "bulk" or "cut"

Not too fussed on bodyweight and dont tend to go by this atall as i dont think its signifcant. The mirror and pictures tell a better story.


----------



## Bensif

4200, probably need to up it another 250. Forever hungry and still very lean!


----------



## #powerful

boxer939 said:


> AT THE MOMENT ABOUT 3000 AND 1500 of it is usually junk food. i have a right belly


Bulking up for your stint on D-wing mate ?


----------



## Mrme

Easily 4000kcal. Probably a bit more. Doing a lean bulk.. Heck I can cut on 3000-3500


----------



## sniper16

jamiedilk said:


> what are people eating to get 6-8thousand calories in them thats mad
> 
> i got told the average guy 200 lbs u do 200 x 18 + add or loose a 1000 cals depending on whether ur bulking or cutting


I think some people are getting mixed up with KJ and K cals.


----------



## MrTwisted

Hit 3500kcals minimum but usually 4500kcals


----------



## BaronSamedii

As many as I want

Probably about 12,000 last two days

I weigh 155


----------



## UkWardy

3450 at the minute to slowly bulk, thinking of upping to 3800 though.


----------



## Yamato

2589 kcals a day!


----------



## IronJohnDoe

Yamato said:


> 2589 kcals a day!


where those 89 kcals comes from? Admit it is a bunch of crisps


----------



## swoliosis

Generally around 2800-3200 when I cut which is atm ;-(


----------



## scot-ish

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> usually just over 2000 , but quality calories.
> 
> *5 people are consuming 1000-15000 . LOL*


surely everyone is comsuming this?


----------



## TommyFire

Depends on my activity that day.


----------



## The-Real-Deal

Lots :lol:


----------



## nWo

Used to eat 3000-3500 which I voted for a few months ago, but now on T3 eating 4000-4500 and gaining less (none) fat :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1

2300 atm


----------



## The lingustine

Around 3000-3500 every day. Was 3296 yesterday 159g fats 32g carbs 431g protein . Currently low carbs trying to drop the fat & water from the Christmas break.


----------



## GetePem

2,800 at the moment , seeing how I go, according to calculations it's my maintenance but I am not so sure.


----------



## JwaR

3500 for now, will be increasing soon though


----------



## 31205

2600. Been eating at maintenance for a bit now and looking miles better than I've ever looked. Go a bit daft at weekends though!


----------



## FelonE1

2100 and the weight/fat is coming off nicely.


----------



## scot-ish

currently at 2000 with cardio daily, weight seems to be coming off now, will weigh myself sunday but looking like about 5kg down in 5 weeks which is good for me.


----------

